# NEEDLESS



## Geass (Apr 4, 2008)

Due to the World War III, many areas in Japan are contaminated and ruined beyond hope. Also known as Black Spots, these places are isolated from the rest of the country by huge walls. As time passes, some people started living in the Black Spots and among them, some discovered powers like controlling fire, wind and other supernatural abilities. People who have such powers like them are called, “Needless”. On the other hand, a drug-making company, Simeon, has gathered a group of only the strongest Needless to begin a plan of what they call Needless Hunting. Needless who were hunted each had a part of their body missing. Rumors has it that the drug-making company is actually holding human body experiments in order to develop a drug that could grant immortality.

A boy who was part of a resistance group against Simeon escaped death when Adam Blade, the protagonist, destroyed the mechanical Needless hunter without use of any form of powers. In order to keep its secrets safe, a Needless was dispatched in order to get rid of Blade. But when that failed, the two personal guards of Adam Arkwright, leader of Simeon Needless group, were sent to succeed the uncompleted task.

All in all, the plot is somewhat decent, not great. However, the plot isn’t what I’m reading this manga for, though I’m not saying the plot sucks, it’s decent. But it’s the fighting scenes that I’m looking forward to! The intense blood and sweat battles between Needless! If you love fighting scenes like a true shonen does, then you’ll do good not to miss this title. The fight between Eve, the heroine on the left side of the picture above, and one of the personal guard of Arkwright at the end of volume one was totally ass-kicking! It was an overwhelming one-sided battle but at last they managed to figure out his trick (but readers were not informed, yet). And that’s when volume one ended on me. God damn, I swear I picked volume two right away when I went down to Kinokuniya after that. There’s a few humorous moments here and there in this title, not much, but when it decides to make you laugh, you would. They weren’t just tickles, they were LOL moments.

Humor: *5/10*
Plot: *6/10*
Character Design: *9/10*
Overall: *8/10*

Author: 今井　神 (Kami Imai)

This manga review is proudly brought to you by ChapterDesu.Com!


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my favorite anime/manga.

After Gantz and TTGL.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the fanservice....and some the fight are hilarious but until now isn't a must read.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2010)

Isnt there already a thread for this.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 4, 2010)

I was looking. And this is the only one I can find.

The anime is so great. I don't think the manga is translated past chapter 16 yet.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my bad then, I recall seeing a thread and engaging in a discussion about Adam Blade. Maybe it was a respect thread or perhaps a vs thread.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow epiode 16 has a huge twist.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

They've done a few within the past few weeks. Been loving it myself. Yamada as girl is pretty epic 

I do want Setsuna back though, she is my fav.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

I love how the current Girl's Squad reinforcements include Rin and BQ. And lol @ the plot forcing Cruz into continuously cross dressing outside of the Academy.


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2010)

Ever since Cruz went into trap mode I just can't get enough of this.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I loved the whole matching panties fiasco at the girls school 

And Kuchinashi coming on to Cruz while they were sleeping. Probably one of of my favourite moments  Girls school was some of the best humour the series has had.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

Girl Squad is one thing but dressing up just like your sister?


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I was surprised how Cruz grew 3 feet and got boobs more so than dressing up as his sister


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2010)

Scan for  is out.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2010)

fuck yeah moustaches


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2010)

Reverse Reaction with so many mustaches in one place


----------



## Corran (May 31, 2010)

I love when Disc tries to molest Cruz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

has been released ^_^


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter 70

Gotta love how all the attacks seem to only effect their clothes


----------



## Gene (Jun 8, 2010)

That last page.. Hatfield, you bastard!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm loving this mustache arc more and more with each passing chapter. 

I'm not sure why Aruka created a whole in the ice wall, but it couldn't purely be for noble reason. And Mr.Hatfield pretty much has this battle won, unless Cruz can think up something with Mio and Co. out of commission.


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> I'm loving this mustache arc more and more with each passing chapter.
> 
> I'm not sure why Aruka created a whole in the ice wall, but it couldn't purely be for noble reason. And Mr.Hatfield pretty much has this battle won, unless Cruz can think up something with Mio and Co. out of commission.



You really don't want to know what will happen

(raw reader btw)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2010)

Another awesome chapter with a cliff hanger ending. And I knew Aruka cared for Cruz deep down.


----------



## Koori (Jun 13, 2010)

That page depicting the silhouette of a younger Blade next to Cruz seems it foreshadows something very important about our right now non needless boy.


----------



## Gene (Jun 13, 2010)

Even with dat buldge Cruz continues to be put in sensual positions by Hatfield.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Scan for  is out.


----------



## Gene (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade vision is the best vision.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty funny how most of the Chapter spent it's time showing how Blade badass yet pervy ways hadn't changed a bit only to find that he may have overcome his weakness


----------



## Koori (Jun 17, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Pretty funny how most of the Chapter spent it's time showing how Blade badass yet pervy ways hadn't changed a bit only to find that he may have overcome his weakness



Actually no, his crazyness has reached a new level. You'll see how next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Corran (Jun 20, 2010)

didn't expect so many moe images 

Loved Father's reaction to Cruz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish there wasn't so many missing chapters ... 

Are they covered in the anime ?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 24, 2010)

That's great thanks .


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Start from chap 50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I wonder what Saten and the old geezer have to do with Eve and why's she currently melting away?


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll spoil only this,we are gonna have a Saten vs Blade rematch and Ishiyama vs Mio.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2010)

Scan for  is out now.


----------



## Gene (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy shit, Fifth Wave. Sure was DBZ back there.


----------



## Koori (Jul 3, 2010)

So this means Cruz is no longer human... interesting.


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blade survives from the 5th wave with wounds, but still he is able to fight, Ishiyama possess a quite dangerous fragment, expect many great things.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 8, 2010)

This manga is great! But I cant find chapters 28-49 anywhere 

Any help?


----------



## Corran (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't think they have been scanned yet sorry, you could try watching the anime since it roughly covers those chapters.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah really? Laaaame, what chapters does the anime cover?


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

The last 2 episodes of the series (23 and 24) were fillers.Episode 22 has filler and canon scenes though.Still you don't miss something top important.

Aside that it covers 1-49 chapters.Then read it from 50 which is scanned and onwards.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

So it's best to watch up to 22 before switching to manga ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> So it's best to watch up to 22 before switching to manga ?




Yeah.Aside if you want to read 1-27 which are also scanned so far.It has more gore scenes and it is more ''serious''.The anime also is doing it's job quite well. 
(the scan selection of the chaps is goes like this: 1-27, 50 till 75 so far.)

Your choice.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

I read the chapters up until the introduction of disc . I might as well switch to anime for now . 

The humour is great .


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, it has great funny moments, Needless plot as the chapters goes, it becomes more serious and it's plot develops new depths.About the fights what i have to say.Awesome in the anime, more awesome in the manga.Generally an awesome series.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

Adam Blade is badass . The little girl obsession is hilarious .


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

Kamina is a copy of Blade.

Seriously Needless came earlier than TTGL.Also don't say that the series doesn't have some similar characters and elements.

Blade and his loli complex is so lmao.The dude stops the fight/or begins a fight for protecting them etc


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

Blade said:


> Kamina is a copy of Blade.



Awaits fanboy rage


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2010)

in case you haven't read it.

Cruz and Saten sure have their work cut out for them now.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

Blade said:


>



Suddenly everything is so clear...


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Suddenly everything is so clear...



Now you know the truth.This fanmade image i found seriously shows the similarities i mentioned before.


Needless was created at 2004, TTGL at 2007, still they may have similar elements and characters but each series has it's own awesomeness.


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blade said:


> The last 2 episodes of the series (23 and 24) were fillers.Episode 22 has filler and canon scenes though.Still you don't miss something top important.
> 
> Aside that it covers 1-49 chapters.Then read it from 50 which is scanned and onwards.



Thanks man



Blade said:


>



LOL, thats insane. Its lucky TTGL is just pure awesomeness

Makes sense, that scene where Uchida is about to be squashed by the Mega Testament, totaaally reminded me of Kittan. Dont know why I didnt see all the comparisons until now.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Right so I watched the anime up to 22 and I Read chapter 50 . I assume Saten being a part of the Adam project was filler ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Huge filler.Now carry on with the manga.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought as much . But was the whole Saten having ulterior motives thing in the manga too ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

He is one of the most mysterious fellas of the series.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh ok . That's good since I liked the whole mystery thing but when they said in the anime that he was another clone I was like


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah that episodes were kinda sad imo.


You will be surprised when you will read the manga generally.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2010)

I've read up to chapter 60 now . Blade would have a heart attack if he knew this school existed .


----------



## Corran (Jul 16, 2010)

Chapter 77

At least Mangafox hasn't got rid of it yet.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

lol "HE'S NOT A LOLICON YET ????"


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

So Blinky you caught up?


The chapter was interesting as always.We know now that young Blade could use doppelganger.I wait for more to see.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep . Cruz being a trap is so damn funny . 

Although my favourite moment so far is when that teacher broke the 4th wall . 

"As you know readers damage in this manga is portrayed through loss of clothes . BUT MY CLOTHES ARE MADE OF STEEL" 

Fucking hilarious .


----------



## Koori (Jul 16, 2010)

Before this revelation, there were many hints already about Eve not originally having the Doppelganger, but the most clear is this one from chapter 20:

Chapter 77
Chapter 77
Chapter 77

This is why Needless is so awesome.

Oh, and next chapter, an old villian returns. Guess who?


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yep . Cruz being a trap is so damn funny .
> 
> Although my favourite moment so far is when that teacher broke the 4th wall .
> 
> ...



Yeah it was so  and Deva


*Spoiler*: __ 



 young Kafka will appear and fight them


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Should I click the spoiler ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure, why not.Unless you are not a spoiler fan.



Btw we have 3 more chapters to keep up completely with the raw.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow we're that close ? cool .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

Wait...why can Shounen Blade use Doppelganger? And why hasn't he developed his weakness to girls yet? So many questions


----------



## Koori (Jul 16, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Wait...why can Shounen Blade use Doppelganger? And why hasn't he developed his weakness to girls yet? So many questions



Because all the Adam clones were created with both the Zero and the Doppelganger (check my previous post to learn more about the issue).

As for the other question...


*Spoiler*: __ 



In chapter 79, a needless called Storm appears. He's a lolicon and probably he became Blade's mentor, from whom he developed his lolicon fetish.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah yeah i forgot about this guy.Can't wait to see the chapters scanned.

81 also is coming probably the next week.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Was that flashback in the anime canon ?


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Which of them?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

The ones about Blade's childhood with Eve and stuff .


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah it was canon.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Good because I was just wondering why Blade has Doppelganger when he didn't in that .


----------



## Koori (Jul 16, 2010)

There's a theory that says...

The reason Eve's body was melting was because she practically lost the "Apple of Eden" (also known as the toxin that created the needless) and gave it to Cruz when she was healing him at Simeon HQ after he received a fatal wound from Aruka.

Wich would explain how he survived Arclight's blast, the fall from that cliff...


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

There also many theories about Cruz.If you know what i mean.His role and powers are so complicated.


----------



## Koori (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, he's the main character...

Ishiyama talked about the greatest minds of the world: Christ, Buddha, The Second Christ...

Doesn't Cruz fit in that list too considering his great intelligence and wit?


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Cruz hides powers that probably he can't even imagine.I've read so many theories for him to be like Christ etc, i don't know how it will go, i only know that this kid will surprise us in the future.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

And hes a cross dresser .


----------



## Koori (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder if his female persona has another more important role besides hiding his identity from Simeon.

With such unpredictable manga Needless is, you never know.


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 22, 2010)

^What anime is in your sig.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Hasn't been a chapter in a while


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

Well sometime is gonna be out.


----------



## Koori (Aug 5, 2010)

New chapter is out, folks, be ready for some surprises.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2010)

^Care to provide a link kind sir?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Huh it's out ? Do you just mean the raws ? 

If it's a scan I picked a good day to bump .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wait I found it . 



ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^Care to provide a link kind sir?


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

here

read it fellas


Teen Blade is still badass.

Next time Saten vs Spiderman.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

Feels weird seeing Blade calling someone a peeping tom 

And something about the time line isn't adding up. I wonder if this will have any lasting effect on the time continuum?


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Feels weird seeing Blade calling someone a peeping tom
> 
> And something about the time line isn't adding up. I wonder if this will have any lasting effect on the time continuum?



Saten explained what was happening, its Blades memories that are jumbled up and not time.

Interesting that Eve didn't have doppleganger and makes me wonder how Blade got his body


----------



## Blinky (Aug 6, 2010)

I wasn't expecting that Saten and Cruz could interact with the memory . 

I suppose they have to fix the shattered memory in order to escape ?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

New chapter :WOW


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2010)

That cloak is Fab*U*lous. The clothes underneath could use the help of a fashion designer. Now, how in the world does Overlord fit into all of this?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

That's one hell of a sweater . I'd wear the shit outta that .


----------



## Corran (Aug 16, 2010)

the sweater was awesome.
I wonder who the daughter might be.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> the sweater was awesome.
> I wonder who the daughter might be.



I'm assuming it's the hair chick from earlier


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> I'm assuming it's the hair chick from earlier



I wouldn't like that


----------



## Gene (Aug 17, 2010)

I kept thinking Arclight when Kafka mentioned Overlord. This new guy seems pretty cool albeit his personality a bit forced.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

oh boy oh boy . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah how exactly DOES Blade expect to transfer his brain into a brain ?  

The whole stigmata thing is interesting . Wonder if any more previously introduced Needless have it ?


----------



## Gene (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope this stigmata thing doesn't create too much of a gap between the strength of other Needless'.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

You know things are messed up when you have to interfere with past events in order to keep things on track.

I do wonder if Eve's Doppelganger ability came as a result of what transpired at the end of the chapter. And I'm guessing we'll eventually be introduced to the rest of the stigmata holders.


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Another reference to the Bible: the 12 disciples of Christ. In Needless, those who are marked with the Stigmata means they possess unusual fragments that hold most of the elements of The Second Christ.

As for how Overlord fits in all this, you'll find it next chapter.


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Also the raw for 82 is out right?


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Also the raw for 82 is out right?



Yup, it's been out since August 19th.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

So we've nearly caught up


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So we've nearly caught up



Why so sad?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Longer wait for chapters


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

At least when they catch up, the next chapter we're gonna read will be the latest realeased one 

Besides, after this they're probably gonna scan the chapters from 28 to 49 that are still left to be translated, while waiting for next monthly release.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

That would be great . 

OH WAIT didn't they say they might scan NEEDLESS zero after they catch up ? Always wanted to read that .


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

If I was them I would translate Needless Zero volume... when Part 1 ends.

The reason is pretty simple. The first story of that volume is Needless 1.5, the first Needless related work the author released, and also, *the prologue prior to Part 2, hence why it has the number "1.5" written.*


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh I see . 

So does Stigmata boosts Needless' strength or does it just for marking out  the strongest Needless ?


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh I see .
> 
> So does Stigmata boosts Needless' strength or does it just for marking out  the strongest Needless ?



The later. A needless that holds the mark means he/she possesses one of the most rare fragments among the needless species.

Arclight's fragment is PF Zero, an enhanced Zero fragment with special properties: The more he performs his abilities, the stronger these become. As for Saten, his fragment is still a mistery, but his ability is Conversion. So far we've seen him freezing things through heat-absorption, and releasing massive waves full with heat and even using the Dark Matter.

With such two brutal examples, you can make yourself a little idea about how insanely strong must be the other 10 Stigmata needlesses.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Isn't his fragment the ability to transfer heat ? Saten I mean .


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Isn't his fragment the ability to transfer heat ? Saten I mean .



No. Transfering heat is just one ability he can perform with his fragment.

These are the only two abilities we have seen Saten performing so far:

The Fourth Wave: Absorbs heat and releases everything in the form of a massive energy wave.

The Fifth Wave: An ability not even Arclight knows about according with Saten. Few details are known about such technique, but it's way stronger.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah but they seem to be centered around transferring heat so....


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

More like conversion.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought he absorbs all the heat around him and then uses the 4th wave . That's why it goes all frosty .


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

So true, but it's different with the 5th wave. In that case it's unknown what kind of external energy he absorbs, but it's not heat.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder... I'm sure it will get a decent explanation now . 

Think Cruz will ever get powers ?


----------



## Koori (Aug 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I wonder... I'm sure it will get a decent explanation now .
> 
> Think Cruz will ever get powers ?



Of course, he's the main character. If not, the tittle of this manga, Needless, wouldn't make any sense


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Saten's fragment:

- It allows him to absorb thermal energy which has as a result to freeze objects or whatever is in front of him, can create also whirlwinds which is made by converting the air pressure around him.
And unleashing his power blasts (4th wave).

- The 4th wave is a powerful fire energy blast which is created by converting heat/thermal energy and firing it on his enemy. 


- The 5th wave, is much stronger, it contains also dark matter ,which is supposed to be the 5th element on the universe.It's full potential is still unknown.


Cruz potentially is the strongest character in the series.

Cruz has the most mystery around his power/abilities.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

He can control air pressure too ?  

Wonder how long Cruz will be in trap mode . 

EDIT : Oh I guess he manipulates the heat with his control of air pressure .


----------



## Koori (Sep 2, 2010)

There's something fairly important we missed in this latest chapter. There's one page where Saten is talking about the time-space distortion, and in the bottom part, a panel shows 3 things: Voras, Kafka... and one last character whose whole appearance is completely overshadowed, except a shining right eye. This to me looks a foreshadowing of the more than likely arc's final villian.

Chapter 47


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

For some reason I thought he was the scientist guy at the end .


----------



## Koori (Sep 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> For some reason I thought he was the scientist guy at the end .



Mengroze. Next chapter you'll meet more about his background, as well as what's he planning with all those test subjects.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Deva_Emperor said:


> Mengroze. Next chapter you'll meet more about his background, as well as what's he planning with all those test subjects.



He seemed pretty interesting .



1234567890 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 28-49? I have read up to 27 and the next chapter I have is 50. Any help would be appreciated as this is an awesome manga and I would love to read the rest.



They weren't scanned . You'll have to watch the anime episodes that cover those chapters .


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 28-49? I have read up to 27 and the next chapter I have is 50. Any help would be appreciated as this is an awesome manga and I would love to read the rest.




Watch from 12 episode till 22 (22 has some filler and canon scenes though, still no problem).Unless you want to wait till these chapters will be scanned.

Then read from 50 chapter and onwards.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

Whenever a chapter of NEEDLESS comes out I smile . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't expecting Gido to be responsible for that guy being fucking nuts .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, Gido really done it this time. His little theory created quite the mad scientist. Cruz has no choice but to tell Saten because Eve's life is riding on this...

And is anyone else thinking that Blades current personality came as a result of the brain operation? xDD


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> And is anyone else thinking that Blades current personality came as a result of the brain operation? xDD



Wow I actually didn't think about that


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2010)

Once again Gido fucks up...

-Failed to date with his girlfriend
-Failed to raise Blade & Eve properly
-Turned a friend of his into a mad scientist

Way to go, Gido...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 7, 2010)

You're all too hard on poor Gido. Mengroze is responsible for his own batty thought process and actions. 

I admit though that the point still stands that he did make quite the fuck up...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

He's a scientist . Scientists say shit like that . It's not like he knew anything would come of it . 

But still lolGido .


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2010)

Well played Gido, well played.

.


----------



## Corran (Sep 7, 2010)

Cruz pantsu shot at the end :ho


----------



## Koori (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I wonder...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 12, 2010)

Cruz should have said "Yeah it'll turn him into a pedo with a stocking infatuation"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2010)

The cover of ch.82 really bared all. Glad to see the scantlations are all caught up now.
There was also quite a few biblical references to boot. 

Damn, I can't wait to read the next chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a sec... who was the new character that was mentioned on the not at the end ? Was it the woman that gave that light to Cruz ? 

And I've never heard of Needless 1.5


----------



## Koori (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Wait a sec... who was the new character that was mentioned on the not at the end ? Was it the woman that gave that light to Cruz ?
> 
> And I've never heard of Needless 1.5



Adam Neuschwanstein, that's the name of the woman. She is a character from the Needless 1.5 chapter located within the confines of Needless volume Zero. The first Needless related work the author released. 

It has the number 1.5 because it takes place *2 years* after the part of the manga we are currently reading. Essentially, it's the prologue before Needless part 2. And if you take a closer look you'll notice she wears a choker with a number engraved on it. That number is... *079*


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh so there is a female Adam ? And isn't that Eve's last name ? hmm...


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

At the end of one of pewpew's releases they said they'd scan it after they caught up . But the fact that they've now caught up and there's no mention of it..


----------



## Gene (Sep 15, 2010)

So many glorious panty shots from Cruz this chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

The one that displayed his package


----------



## Koori (Sep 15, 2010)

There's no package.

If you were to ask if that female Adam is a new character I would say, yes, she's a new character, and no, she's not a new character.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Deva_Emperor said:


> There's no package.



Pretending you didn't notice that huh ?  



> If you were to ask if that female Adam is a new character I would say, yes, she's a new character, and no, she's not a new character.



..... okay .


----------



## Koori (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> ..... okay .



Need to be detailed, uh? Okay, first ask yourself why only Cruz can see her. Second, I remember Cruz was saved by a gentle glowing hand during Arclight's PF explosion. Third, the female Adam surname is Neuschwanstein and wears Blade's chocker. Ring bells?

And fourth, why no one says nothing now the mistery of the Doppelganger has been solved...?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Deva_Emperor said:


> Need to be detailed, uh? Okay, first ask yourself why only Cruz can see her. Second, I remember Cruz was saved by a gentle glowing hand during Arclight's PF explosion. Third, the female Adam surname is Neuschwanstein and wears Blade's chocker. Ring bells?
> 
> And fourth, why no one says nothing now the mistery of the Doppelganger has been solved...?



I'm trying to put the pieces together... I don't get why only Cruz can see her .
I think I understand who she is though..


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2010)

Gene said:


> So many glorious panty shots from Cruz this chapter.



Nice to see I wasn't the only one who noticed 
But the bulge spoils it


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2010)

The arc is finally approaching towards its end.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2010)

Ice Strom without a doubt has the best wardrobe of anyone ever featured in Needless 

The fact that even Saten is afraid of him says they're in a world of trouble.


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2010)

Funny, because in Needless 1.5 from Needless volume 0 there's a needless with a low level ice fragment, a weaker derivative from Strom's Missing Link level ice fragment.

Because a fragment that can evaporate Saten's Fourth Wave can only be Missing Link level, no doubt.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2010)

Strom is a freakin powerhouse.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2010)

Strom's PJs


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2010)

Goddamn it, this better not be the end of Trap Cruz.

I must have more..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like they're making ground on the chapters that were skipped over....

 has been scantlated


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow seriously violent chapter . Interested in seeing any differences between this and the anime .


----------



## Koori (Oct 19, 2010)

Remember this?

In about, I think, one week or one and half you're going to find what that thing is. Consider it as a preview about the next chapter.


----------



## Koori (Nov 21, 2010)

Well guys, were you wondering what was that overshadowed figure? Though I think the most interesting development is Cruz's new wardrobe.


----------



## Gene (Nov 21, 2010)

This manga never ceases to get me fapping to Cruz.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2010)

So... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Cruz becomes Eve's body.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, at least now we know how Eve's wardrobe came to be...
And yeah, Cruz looks to be royally screwed.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been trying to find chapters past 28, but the only chapter I can find past that is 50-current chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

They haven't been scanned yet. The guys who are doing the new chapters are working on filling in the gap. Luckily the anime covers those chapters.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> They haven't been scanned yet. The guys who are doing the new chapters are working on filling in the gap. Luckily the anime covers those chapters.


Okay good, because I thought the anime stopped following before that.

I've only read two chapters past the anime. So far not that good.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 29, 2010)

I watched anime first and then i read manga. This series is awsome it needs more attention


----------



## kishin (Dec 14, 2010)

New volume.
NEEDLESS Vol. 12:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2011)

Impressive color spread. And no one, I repeat, no one can ever deny Strom's kick-ass taste in pajama and slipper apparel. 

I'll give credit to Cruz. He's quite durable and I didn't expect "him" to make an appearance during that fight.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 5, 2011)

Strom is a damn beast. I would have thought I'd have trouble taking him seriously while he fought in that getup, but how overwhelming he is turning out to prove otherwise. 

On the front with Cruz, I was a little weary about Mengroze's story but the details apparently hold enough significance for it not to be fake. Either way, looking forward to more on the guy's mark, as well as the continuation of the fight against Strom. 

And I very much enjoyed the ending to chapter 86. Can't remember the last time I saw a headbutt between Blade and someone else. The former didn't initiate it like usual, but I missed it either way.


----------



## Gene (Jan 5, 2011)

Those crotch shots.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 5, 2011)

Strom always gets the best outfits.


----------



## Koori (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, surviving Arclight's virus said to kill normal humans and surviving that fall from that height was already suspicious, but now Cruz got brutally beaten by that monster and yet he ended up with no bone broken. This isn't the durability of a normal human but more the durability of a... 

And judging by his thoughts, the power Saten gave Blade is most likely his secret ability, the Fifth Wave.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow hasn't been a scan in a while. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait so they killed Strom ? I thought he was alive in current times


----------



## Random Member (Mar 24, 2011)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so they killed Strom ? I thought he was alive in current times




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think they killed him, because you're correct in that he should be alive in the current timeline. And if what Saten said in chapter 80 about the past-world is true then Strom should have for sure survived the Double Fourth Wave, otherwise the past-world would collapse.


----------



## Koori (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What Random said. If Strom died this world would have collapsed with everything. However, I must remark the endurance of the Overlord boss, he took a double Fourth wave and on top of that his ice wall exploded because of the acumulation of oxygen and hydrogen.

And this chapter also shows pretty much why the current Blade will never have what is needed to defeat the likes of Arclight or Saten, though that's just one weak point. 

The lost of a section of his brains also weakened his Zero fragment.

Last but not least, Cruz again shows his inhuman feats and takes a whole attack of Strom. Yet he just had a few scratches on the back. I don't know what happened, but after he was brought back to life something changed in him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what was more impressive, the Double fourth wave or Cruz's advance knowledge of chemistry.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2011)

Can anybody confirm ice bursting into flames at high temperatures? Sounds kind of bull shit to me.

Also chapter 88 is out.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm no expert on the subject but I doubt it's bullshit. If I'm not mistaken, the chemical reaction made Strom's ice similar to or the same thing as methane hydrate. Again, I'm no expert on the subject though.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Water has hydrogen and oxygen.

Many substances react with oxygen in an exothermic (heat given out) reaction called combustion. If flames are given out during combustion, it is called burning.

When exposed to extremly high temperatures, the water molecules evaporate. As a result, the amounts of hydrogen released react violently with the oxygen, and combined with the intense heat it creates a flame or even an explosion.

Hydrogen also reacts violently with the air and other chemical compounds.

All the science we find in Needless is taken from proven scientific facts, so by no means is bullshit.

Hope it helped


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

After chapter 89, probably a new arc is gonna start. I think it is about time, because this memory world arc, (at least for me), it was average.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> After chapter 89, probably a new arc is gonna start. I think it is about time, because this memory world arc, (at least for me), it was average.



Average how? IMO this arc was excellent on many levels, lots of revelations, plot development, and what's more important, the alterations from the past changed the future. Perhaps you were waiting for Cruz to show some hidden power, but he has none, though it's very obvious he's not human anymore.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanted to see more fighting generally. On the plot part we learnt good info and that was good.


Teen Blade is badass but not as badass as his adult version. Also we had to see for a long time good battles of the level like Blade vs Arc. (Against Saten and the 5th wave it was still enjoyable i can say.)


I hope also Uchida, to return soon.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked the memory arc. But I would also like it to move on.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Memory arc? More like Eve's story arc.

Apparently Needless part 1 is about to end, so the next arc might be the last before the 2 year timeskip and the beggining of Needless part 2.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Memory arc makes sense since it's a world made out of Blades memories... 

and FUCK YEAH need some Uchida.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Koori said:


> Memory arc? More like Eve's story arc.
> 
> Apparently Needless part 1 is about to end, so the next arc might be the last before the 2 year timeskip and the beggining of Needless part 2.





I hope to see around 2-3 more arcs before it ends.







Blinky said:


> Well Memory arc makes sense since it's a world made out of Blades memories...
> 
> and FUCK YEAH need some Uchida.





MY NAME IS TERUYAMA!


Fuck i missed these joke references with his whole name part.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> I hope to see around 2-3 more arcs before it ends.



No offense, but that's impossible. Maybe two but no more with just 11 chapters before the 100 mark


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Blade be, at the part 2 of the series?


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Will Blade be, at the part 2 of the series?



Spoiler from Needless 1.5 chapter aka part 2 prologe:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he's dead. Sooner or later the gauntlet had to be passed.

Also, you saw the Adam girl during chapter 82. She wears Blade's collar. And though there's still no confirmation, it's quite obvious who is that girl actually.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Koori said:


> Spoiler from Needless 1.5 chapter aka part 2 prologe:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck no. That's bad news. Still i hope he died like a hero.
Do you have any more info about this? 

And this girl is gonna the main character of the part 2?


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no info about how Blade died in the end.

As for the Adam girl, yes, she's gonna be the main character of part 2, though it's more accurate say she has been the main character since the first Needless chapter.

There's no official confirmation, but the hints make this quite evident. Do you wanna know who is she?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you really want to know?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, ok
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cruz Schild


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Cut the crap.  

Are you fuckin serious?





Though you said its not officially confirmed.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 25, 2011)

But 1.5 wasn't scanned right ?


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not officially, yep, but after spending +30 chapters (and what's to come) crossdressing, there shouldn't be any doubts. Even more evidence is the fact only he could see the Adam girl in the memory world.

Not to mention this: during the latest released raw(ch.89), many things changed in the future. Among them is the fact now both Blade and Eve and Gido too think Cruz has been always a girl.

And Blade would have died anyway. He gave Eve his Doppelganger and lost a portion of his brains, wich weakened his Zero fragment. As a result, he would suffer from amnesia and lose any ability he learned in a short time (spoiler from ch.89)






Blinky said:


> But 1.5 wasn't scanned right ?



Not yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In that chapter, an enemy of the Adam girl uses the term "brother" to refer to her.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuckin  Needless. So many twists in the plot. I didn't expected that. 
Good job. I want to ask you, if you know, Saten or Arc are still alive in part 2?


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No doubt they are alive. But something tells me Saten fucked Simeon hard by withholding valuable info and lying to them as he does when it suits him, because apparently, the Needless Hunt wich was Arclight's main way to heal his damaged body before knowing about Blade was resumed. There's also a timeskip of 2 years where Simeon is completely unaware of the existence of the Adam girl. The Black Madam (known as Black Mother later) is her mentor, and we all know with whom she stablished a relationship in a previous arc.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saten is badass and a fuckin trickster. He knows how to play. 
I doubt that, he is working for someone for 'real'. This guy cares only for his own profit. He is really an enigmatic character.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. Do you want to know what happened when they finally got out of the memories?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Things return to what they were before the incident happened. Cruz gets back his female uniform and bandaged arm, and Saten his cape.

When he asked Ishiyama if he saw something, he said no, that the Blackout Invoque failed, and Saten grinned because that means Ishiyama didn't see anything of what happened in the past. 

You're right. Saten isn't working for anyone, he's making them dance in the palm of his hand, both Simeon and the 666 comite.

He's the most enigmatic character in Needless. Even more than just this, he's the Needless Satan.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Koori said:


> Correct. Do you want to know what happened when they finally got out of the memories?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



What a magnificent bastard. This guy is superb in his role.

I always believed that his name wasn't selected in random. He is really a 'devil'. 

Damn this series, is always full of questions, possibilities and assumptions, there are lots of things to discuss.


----------



## Koori (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO there should be more manga like Needless, where even the most apparently insignificant thing holds some relevance, where the gags are complemented with plot development, where the pace is fast and fluid or where all the characters are developed smoothly and don't become terribly strong all of a sudden. Jojo, One Piece or Toriko would be the closest to these traits. I'm sure there's more.

Nice avatar btw


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Look from the ongoing shonen series like, One Piece, Toriko, HXH (lol hiatus), Nurarihyon no Mago, Defense Devil, they are series that are developing and they are becoming much better generally. Series like JJBA or SAO are also simply awesome.


Needless is a series that has lots of elements combined and i think it is one of the best ongoing seinen series out there.


And yeah a Saten avatar is always cool.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 25, 2011)

Saten is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering why WOW scans started to work on Needless since 98% of their projects are gender benders/TRAPS series then I remembered Cruz and it all made sense 

LOL, I was wondering how long the chapter would continue with Eve staying stark naked 

At least we know her current personality formed immediately after the surgery and Blades fetishes developed in part to Cruz fanservice


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm. Didn't like this chapter for some reason. The gags didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Time to go, on a new adventure.


----------



## Koori (Mar 27, 2011)

You have to love Saten's diabolic grins. Now even the 666 comite is fucked, while Arclight and Simeon are completely unaware of what's happening.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 27, 2011)

Felt a little similar to Blinky. I cracked a smile at least once but some of the stuff like the silly transition back to the real world didn't do much for me.

I did enjoy seeing how things connected though, like the explanation behind Blade needing to re-memorize abilities and the origins of some of his fetishes. And Saten being his usual self and withholding information from the committee was a highlight for me.


----------



## Koori (Mar 27, 2011)

I find quite strange no one commented on Cruz's arm. It healed without any need of Doppelganger, wich is one more sign he's not human anymore.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh I thought that was some weird time shit. Like they altered something so his arm wasn't broken.


----------



## Koori (Mar 27, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oh I thought that was some weird time shit. Like they altered something so his arm wasn't broken.



Not really. When they got back things returned to how they were before the incident. 

Cruz's arm healing by itself is no different from he falling from that cliff and surviving or taking an attack of Strom on his back and coming out of it with just a few scratches. Not to mention the many hits that monster created by Mengroze delivered to him. It's crystal clear that Cruz is currently more than just normal human.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

And when he got blown away to fuck by Arclight.


----------



## Koori (Mar 27, 2011)

Blinky said:


> And when he got blown away to fuck by Arclight.



This too. Wich also means his change started before that happened... perhaps when Eve used Doppelganger on him?

For those who forgot, Doppelganger transfers the users own cells to the receiver and close wounds. But what happens when the human cells of the receiver are destroyed and the cells of another person enter?


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Cruz has the potential to be the strongest in the series.


----------



## Koori (Mar 27, 2011)

I loved Blade and Disk's reaction when he dodged Eve's attack.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

It was a lucky random dodge.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone know where i can read needless online in english past chapter 75? I had a site but now its gone.


----------



## Koori (Mar 30, 2011)

Just when the killergirl trio's victory was a given... here begins Saten's awesomeness


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2011)

ooh they're getting started on filling the gap. Great.


----------



## Koori (Apr 3, 2011)

here ya go

Chapter 30 is out


----------



## Random Member (Apr 6, 2011)

keep up with Ulquiorra

Chapter 31 is up too.


----------



## Koori (Apr 15, 2011)

And this is why we love Saten:



Limitless badassery


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2011)

The manga fight between Blade and Saten, is really cool as well.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking Saten


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

*Chapter 90 translation:* (found on Manga Helpers)




*Spoiler*: __ 



01

Top: The short story collection "Mystical Power Squadron Require!!" is on sale now!!
Credit: Imai Kami
Title: #90 City 1

02

SFX: Tweet tweet

Cruz: Nnnn...
Cruz: My head hurts...

Eve: What's wrong? You look like you took a trip into space.
Cruz: Oh, good morning.
Cruz: I just feel kind of bad is all...

Cruz: It's true that I surpassed space-time and went to a world of the past.
Cruz: And it all happened in an instant.
Cruz: Is this due to that distortion or is just a type of jet-lag?

03

Eve: Hey, whose socks are these?
Eve: I'm gonna take them.
Mio: Not mine.

Cruz: Aren't those the socks you wore a long time ago, Eve-san?
Eve: Well, I did have ones like this...
Eve: but who brought them here?
Cruz: Um...well...

Eve: Oh, right. You said the break in your right arm was healed.
Eve: Let me see it.
Cruz: Ah...but...

Eve: Huh?
Eve: It isn't broken.
SFX: Spread...
Cruz: Yes...it seems to be fine.

Eve: Oh.

04

Cruz: That's right. This arm that father healed in the world of the past...
Cruz: is the best proof that that wasn't a dream.

Cruz: It feels a bit like he and Eve-san are old acquaintances of mine now.

Eve: So...
Eve: who are you anyway?

Cruz: Eh?

05

Eve: Hmmm.

Eve: So, Yamada, you're crossdressing because you're wanted.

Eve: How many chapters have gone by without me?
Cruz: Please don't ask it like that.

Cruz: But I'm so glad that father and Eve-san are alive...
SFX: Tears
Blade: Why are you saying that now?

Cruz: Come to think of it...
Cruz: I wonder if Teruyama-san is okay.

Eve: Oh, yeah. He isn't here, is he?
Blade: Ah? I'm sure we'll run across him once we go Simeji hunting.
Cruz: Simeji hunting...?

Blade: More importantly, where did Disk go?

Disk: Sorry about the wait!
SFX: Step step step step

06

SFX: Tah-dah!
Nametag: Disk
Disk: New Full Armor Disk-chan is back!!
Cruz: Ehhhhhh!?

07

Cruz: What kind of outfit is that!?
Disk: They started mining the rare metals in Black Market again, so I finally managed to get the materials for my body!
Blade: Disk-taaaan!
Disk: It was developed as a collaboration between the genius doll maker Geppetto and Kana-chan's Overtechnology. Thanks for introducing them to me!!

Disk: Everything's much smaller than before!!
Disk: I'm full of weapons and equipment!!
SFX: Spin spin spin spin
Top label: Super Electromagnetic Propeller
Middle label: Super Electromagnetic Beam Sabre
Bottom label: Super Electromagnetic Jet
Blade: Yay!
Cruz: Ahh, she's flying.

Disk: But I'm still an old lady on the inside!!
SFX: Intense
SFX: Collapse
Cruz: Fatheeerrr!

Disk: Having a normal body is so wonderful!!
SFX: Wave wave
Mio: Yahhhn!
Disk: Ah ha ha ha ha ha
Blade: Normal bodies don't have 4 hands.

08

Disk: Simeon knows my face now too, right?
Disk: So I thought it would be best to be smaller and less conspicuous!!
Cruz: Aren't you more conspicuous now?
Eve: You have a name tag on.
Blade: You were smaller and stood out less as just a head.

Disk: But...
Disk: being just a head was so tough...

Cruz: Disk-san...

Disk: I didn't get a single panty shot...
Text: Kh
SFX: Peek
Cruz: That was the problem?

09

Disk: So I tried wearing them on my head.
SFX: Zap
Mio: My panties...
Blade: Whaaat!?
Cruz: I'd say that goes well beyond a "shot".

Disk: And I put in the ability to have a mysterious liquid leak from my head.
SFX: Leak leak leak
Cruz: Not good. Not good. Not good. Not good.

Disk: Don't make fun of me, kid!! This helmet adds 128 to your defense!!
Cruz: No, it doesn't.

Disk: If a steel beam fell on you, the helmet would be fine!!
Cruz: Yeah, but my skull underneath would have shattered.
Disk: It's special effect is to cut down on UV rays by 4%!
Cruz: That isn't much.
Disk: And it's a cursed helmet that loses 90% of its value if you wash it!!!
Blade: Disk...how much...?
SFX: Rumble
SFX: Snap

10

Disk: Ahh! Having a body is so wonderful!
Text: Hee hee hee hee
Cruz: You've only been using your head for a bit now.
Blade: Hey, are you gonna sell it or not!?

Disk: Take this attack from the ultimate helmet!!
SFX: Roar
Blade: Ohhhh! I don't think I can beat that!
Cruz: Helmets don't normally attack.

Blade: Dammit!! Your panties are calling me to watch them!!!
Disk: Ha ha ha ha
SFX: Thud
Cruz: They are?

11

Disk: Let's have a business discussion.
Disk: Blade, Eve-san, could you come with me for a bit?
Eve: Eh? Why do I have to?
Disk: Just come here!

Disk: You're not feeling too good, right, Cruz?
Disk: Sorry, but just wait here.
Cruz: I won't go. You wouldn't listen to me anyway.

Blade: Don't worry.
Blade: We'll be back in a little more than 3 months.
Cruz: And what will you be doing in that time?

SFX: Step

SFX: Click

12

SFX: Kssh
Teruyama: What a gloomy place.
Gido: It looks like some kind of factory.

Blade: Is that a recording?
Disk: Yes.

Disk: My memories are recorded like that in my brain.
Disk: I was choosing what data to transfer over to my new body.

Eve: Is that when you first snuck into the Simeon Building?
Disk: Yes. We found something odd in an underground factory.
Disk: I just remembered that I did a composition scan out of curiosity.

13

Blade: And?

Disk: The results of the analysis...
SFX: Rumble
Disk: said the contents were likely humans.

Eve: Eh?

Blade: There were...
Blade: humans in those cans?

Disk: Technically, they were fetuses.
Disk: They were alive in the cans as if they were in the womb.

Blade: Why?

14

Disk: It's only something I've heard...
Disk: but it seems that, after the war, the remnants of an army tried to export the remaining clone soldiers in secret.
Disk: Any country would want military strength and manpower that had no rights.

Blade: So those were clone soldier eggs?
Disk: If my reasoning is correct, yes.

Disk: However, there are no traces of it ever having been carried out back then.
Disk: And it would be impossible to transport that many people without anyone knowing.

Disk: But if they were packed in cans as fetuses...

Blade: So they were "canned" and shipped out as food.

Disk: We were told they had perfected cloning technology...
Disk: and that the Adam Project was still ongoing.

15

Disk: And he said that...
Disk: we could solve all the mysteries if we went to the City.
Disk: I thought this could be the key to solving one of those mysteries...
Disk: so I decided to tell you about it.

Eve: Hmm...

Disk: You're planning on going, aren't you?
Disk: Going to the City.

Blade: Well?
Blade: Is that the only reason you called us here?

Disk: You're perceptive.

16

Blade: You have something else you didn't want Mio-tan or Yamada to hear, don't you?

Disk: Yes...

Disk: Listen calmly to what I am about to tell you...
Disk: because I could just not tell you about it.

Cruz: O-
Cruz: Okay...
SFX: Creak
Cruz: No one's here...

SFX: Flowing liquid...

17

SFX: Mutter mutter

Cruz: I can hear father and the others talking on the other side of the wall.
Cruz: But it sounds like they're joking about something.

Cruz: What are they talking about?
SFX: Press up against

Disk: Listen up.
Disk: Have Cruz-kun take this capsule without him realizing.

Cruz: Eh!?

18

SFX: Wind

SFX: Flapping in the wind

19

Cruz: You're going..
Cruz: to the City, aren't you?

Cruz: Because that old man...
SFX: Flapping in the wind
Cruz: said Arclight was there.

Blade: ...We know where he is now.
SFX: Wind
Blade: And I failed to finish him off before.

Cruz: Please...take me with you...
Blade: No.

20

Blade: Are you stupid?
Blade: Your crossdressing to escape Simeon.
Blade: Why would you bring yourself to them?

Cruz: But you're headed there to settle this, right?
Cruz: In that case...

Blade: In that case, what?

Cruz: I know I'd just be in the way!! But I want to help out somehow!!
Cruz: I may only be able to act as a shield, but...

Cruz: But if I could help you out somehow...
Cruz: I want to do it.

21

Blade: Then...
SFX: Dramatic
Blade: take this.

Cruz: Eh?

Disk: Blade!
Disk: Wait a second!!

Cruz: I-is that...
Cruz: what they were talking about!?

Cruz: Wh-
Cruz: What...
Cruz: kind of drug is this?

SFX: Rumble

22

Blade: Just take it.
Blade: You want to help us out, right?

Cruz: But...
Blade: If you'd rather not, then just leave.

SFX: Heartbeat heartbeat

Cruz: U-
Cruz: Understood.

23

SFX: Gulp

SFX: Collapse

24-25

SFX: Roar

26

Seth: The City is beyond that gate.
Seth: There lies a world we have never seen.

Solva: Yes.
Solva: A world we cannot even imagine.

Blade: Oh, sorry. Eve and I are actually from a lab in the City.
SFX: Sweep sweep
Solva: Ehhhhh?
Seth: Don't draw lines between us.

Disk: ...Are you ready?
Disk: We may never return.

Solva: Yes, we will.
Solva: We will return.

27

Blade: We have no choice.
Blade: That rich boy ran off to his parents' place.

SFX: Stomp

Blade: Let's go.
Eve: Okay, okay.

Blade: Say it thrice!!
Eve: Okay, okay, okay.

28

Blade: Time for the Simeji hunt!!!!
SFX: Charge forward
Text: The time to settle it all approaches!! 






Things, seems are gonna be, for real interesting.


----------



## Koori (Apr 21, 2011)

Some clarification:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Blade & Eve still know Cruz is male despite what happened in the past is easy to understand. Blade would never know that girl he met and Cruz are the same person, and Eve's memory is awful, she can't even remember people's names to begin with, so there's no way she would ever remember something from 7 years in the past.




And just by looking at what happened at the end of this latest chapter, any of us can sense how this is going to end up...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...for Blade.


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reading from the info you said some pages ago, yeah now some things are getting confirmed.





I am still curious to see how it is gonna be played out in the end.


----------



## Koori (Apr 21, 2011)

Important stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Ishiyama and Saten left, the group spent a week at the underground city hospital room, enough time for Disk to finish making her new body. Apparently Eve still needed a few more days before recovering fully.

Then again, what Blade and the others did to Cruz shows they're about to enter an extremly dangerous place from where who knows, they may never return. They eventually left Mio outside because Disk knows how fond she's to Cruz, and she knows Mio wouldn't hide him secrets. For that reason they didn't tell Mio anything and left her behind too.

Now onto another important thing. After Cruz left the world made of Blade's memories, Gido suddenly was there with them, as if his presence was due to some kind of magic spell. At the same time, Eve was wearing the socks Saten just put on her a few minutes before.

All this strange things have an answer: Ishiyama's fragment, whose functionality is still shrouded in the mistery.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, fuckin awesome. Time to read again.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 29, 2011)

A v2 of Chapter 90 is probably on its way. The one released is missing text from speech bubbles.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah it's just a clean. Filesize is pretty big too.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2011)

No need to say who's the fourth member of the Shitennou.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

I must say that fight is better in the manga than in the anime imo.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Blade and the gang are ready for action.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

The fights in the manga, are more brutal and badass.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2011)

All the fights are better in the manga. The anime rushed everything and omitted some scenes.

And here we have the problem with Blade's low intelligence, he's unable to comprehend certain very rare fragments.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe because of the plot?






Still he is a battle genius.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2011)

The plot already stablished Blade as very dumb from the very beggining, even Eve who's an idiot is way more intelligent than him, and that's saying 

It's no wonder Arclight is capable of learning fragments with such ease, he's the most intelligent character in Needless after Cruz.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Saten > Arclight.


Not only smart, but tricky, knowledgeable of things, that may even Arclight doesn't know.


Definitely, you can't underestimate him.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2011)

Arclight is currently still recovering from his wounds in the City. Meanwhile, Saten is fucking with him while protecting the life of the only person that one day could put an end to his reign forever.

Arclight isn't even aware of what's about to fall him. 

2nd page: badass Saten.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

It's also good that they started to cover the previous chapters.


The gap is slowly closing.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2011)

Only 16 more chapters and we are there.

Preview for next chapter: Cruz owns

And preview for the next after this one: Teruyama: What have I done...!?"


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Uchida is Uchida.


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Koori, what's your prediction for the next chapter?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

bwahahahaha Disk. In the last chapter I thought maybe Needless had lost its comedic touch but that was hilarious. 

Good to see things moving along.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2011)

Eve tits and striped socks? Cruz bulge and ass shots? New and improved Disc? Serious badassery?

This entire chapter:


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2011)

91 chapter.


----------



## Koori (Apr 30, 2011)

My prediction for chapter 91:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Starts with Cruz waking up and finding himself alone in the field or... Mio finds and wakes up him.

Not understanding why the gang did that, Cruz decides to head towards the City by himself with Mio and maybe Gido too, though I have doubts about this last one.

The two things I think can happen:

While heading to City, Cruz finds Teru, or... encounters with Kafka who explains him how he avoided his fate and thus changed the future.

At City Arclight is waiting, and so are all the members of the Shitennou.




Done



Blinky said:


> bwahahahaha Disk. In the last chapter I thought maybe Needless had lost its comedic touch but that was hilarious.



After 90 chapters and 8 years of serialization to date, there's no way this would happen 

But what the hell, there was comedy too in the last chapter, so I don't understand your statement


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2011)

Koori said:


> My prediction for chapter 91:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree more with the 2 things you say that may happen. 
Though, i hope Uchida to make an cool appearance as well.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 30, 2011)

It was either in the the chapter before this or the one before that there was this pretty forced comedy scene that wasn't really funny.


----------



## Koori (Apr 30, 2011)

Blinky said:


> It was either in the the chapter before this or the one before that there was this pretty forced comedy scene that wasn't really funny.



Care to tell wich one?

But it's not like all the comedy parts have to be funny anyway, there's always a few ones that will leave you indifferent.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice to see the group back at full force once again, and even Disc upgraded to loli school girl mode


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

Oh hey Needless zero awesome.


----------



## Random Member (May 18, 2011)

That was pretty interesting. Learned a little more about AN but I'm still just as lost on how she appeared before Cruz those 2 years ago. Thought we'd be in for a hint or something. Guess the current storyline will fill it in though.


----------



## Koori (May 20, 2011)

Next chapter (91) you are going to find about how humans become needless and which are the properties of the poisonous toxin aka Apple of Eden as well as what happens if the human body rejects it.

Also, some culture shock in City.


----------



## Blade (May 20, 2011)

Sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Koori (May 23, 2011)

Btw...

Chromosome XX = female

Chromosome XY = male

Adam Cyclops shows her surprise at Adam Neuschwanstein being female, despite it's implied she was a chromosome XY.

Which should give you all an idea of her true indentity. Right, Blade?


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

He's back!!!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2011)

Fuck YEs! Been waiting for his comeback for a while now.


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

UCHIDA is BACK!


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> UCHIDA is BACK!




*Spoiler*: __ 



And according with the spoilers, he's now at the enemy's side


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And according with the spoilers... he's now at the enemy's side





*Spoiler*: __ 






Is he gonna fight Seto and Solva?


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He is. He shot some flames at the direction they were running, and Solva calls him "bastard", so yeah, that would explain why he's guarding one of the gates while concealing his needless identity in the Needless 1.5 chapter. I wonder what happened to him for things to have ended like this, but man... this manga never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He is. He shot some flames at the direction they were running, and Solva calls him "bastard", so yeah, that would explain why he's guarding one of the gates while concealing his needless identity in the Needless 1.5 chapter.





*Spoiler*: __ 



So, he probably got also a power up, right?


Damn, things are gonna be quite intense.


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably. He looks he has overpowered.

I wonder what happened to him for things to have ended in such way, but man... this manga never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Any mention of Blade fighting or Arclight making his move?


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any mention of Blade fighting or Arclight making his move?



No mention, but I just got this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Disk vs. a policeman of City who is a half like her. He attacks with "Needless Mutilation", the same ability Adam Cyclops from Needless 1.5 has.


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> No mention, but I just got this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Disk pwned him?


----------



## Koori (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's stronger now, thanks to her new body made with adamtinium and orichalcum, the strongest metals in the world, and new equipment she previously exposed with detail. This new body was made with the much appreciated collaboration of dr. Geppetto and Kanna's "Overtechnology".

Pretty much every member of the Resistance has powered up, except Blade who's way of gaining power is way different


----------



## Kurou (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Evil Uchida? this pleases me


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link.








*Spoiler*: __ 



So wait, Uchida not only 'beat' Eve in their first 'encounter', he also infected her hand with some virus or something like that? Is there any translation btw?


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't a virus, but more like a fleshy device that has amplified his power greatly. I mean, one single punch and he has completely destroyed Eve's main weapon, with the subsequent eruption sending her a few meters upwards. What you see afterwards is just Eve reconstructing her arm.

There's only one single thing I can make it clear now before my translator gives me news. Teruyama has officially sided with the enemy. That sudden turn of events does nothing but confirm Blade and co already lost the battle the moment they broke out through City. Simeon had everything planned from the very beggining.


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah i know that Uchida overpowered Eve, when they collide their attacks and it was also impressive the fact, that he sent her a bit of flying as well, but when i saw her hand in that state, for a moment i thought that he somehow infected her or something like that. I have to say, Uchida's entrance was badass.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, the thing on Teruyama's abdomen is some kind of symbiotic parasite that lives in a symbiotic relationship with the host and both gain benefit.


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uchida became a Venom like fighter?


----------



## Juri (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Random Member (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Majeh (Aug 13, 2011)

so needless 35-49 is unscanned?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2011)

essentially. But if you watch the anime and ignore all the Saten stuff, you'll get the jist of what happened


----------



## Gene (Aug 18, 2011)

Volume 13 cover


----------



## Destin (Aug 27, 2011)

is out.


----------



## Koori (Aug 27, 2011)

And the Needless Hunt finally begins. Blade and co. are screwed.

I feel sorry for Teruyama and the Chief Guard, they are all the opposite of Yamada.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Blade vs Uchida.


Uchida caused some trouble with his Eden Seed power and his transformation but as it was expected Blade stomped him when be became a bit serious.


And yeah the Needless Hunt begins.


----------



## Yak (Sep 22, 2011)

New NEEDLESS raw on rawpiece.com


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the link.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a feeling that wasn't the real Teruyama. The dramatic personality change wouldn't have made much sense.


----------



## Koori (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you guys know that the two who make an entrance in the last page are non other than...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kafka & Uten






Expect the return of Kurumi as well.


----------



## Gene (Sep 24, 2011)

Kafka is pretty awesome thanks to the flashback. Wish the author would stop bringing back these old characters though lol.


----------



## Koori (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know if this is the pinnacle of his growth (doubt it, there's room for more), but this chapter has perfectly reflected how much our hero has grown and how far he has come, from the cowardly burden he was at the beggining to the courageous guy he is now. 

It has been a long and arduous process, but his evolution is undeniable. The frightened and panicky crybaby has become a real man


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2011)

I loved seeing Eve's reaction to seeing Uten and Kafka. Typical Eve who can't remember names even if it kills her. Cruz seems to have a combination of protag shield and intelligence to have made that far into the city even stumbling upon Simeon's main facility.




Koori said:


> I don't know if this is the pinnacle of his growth (doubt it, there's room for more), but this chapter has perfectly reflected how much our hero has grown and how far he has come, from the cowardly burden he was at the beggining to the courageous guy he is now.
> 
> It has been a long and arduous process, but his evolution is undeniable. *The frightened and panicky crybaby has become a real man*



The man who is currently a TRAP


----------



## Koori (Oct 22, 2011)

Now get ready for what's to come. Seth and Solva will die soon.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Koori (Nov 26, 2011)

He finally did it, Uten can turn himself invisible!! (and therefore all that is organic)  

And I guess Arca wasn't joking afterall, when she called Seth's fragment "powerful". She may have the Stigmata. What do you think?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 26, 2011)

Man, I've really lost touch with this manga.


----------



## Mastic (Dec 2, 2011)

Just caught up on this badass.


----------



## Koori (Dec 2, 2011)

An avatar and sign featuring Saten? You've got really good taste there


----------



## Koori (Jan 21, 2012)

Comment now you goddamned bastards!

Just 7 more chapters to fill the gap


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2012)

Too many chapters to read. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 22, 2012)

Online version

  at the entire Mio situation. 

Solva getting shit done, nice. And Kafka has some crazy ass regeneration. Cant wait for Seto to get her shit right and take out that bitch boy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

lol, for a second there I thought of something else when he asked Mio to touch his rod 

And can you just give people corpses just because they ask nicely?


----------



## McNasty996 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just started reading this online up to chapter 43. Is there anyone who could give me the links up to the currently available chapter. Thanks and reps will be given in appreciation.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2012)

McNasty996 said:


> Thank you very much and repped.



If you watched the Anime, you could skip right too chapter 50. The anime pretty much followed the manga word for word till then.

Anyways, last chapter was really good considering that long ass wait for it. Solva's magnetic wings was cool as fuck. I really feel bad for Uchida, how in the hell does Mio plan on reviving him?


----------



## Koori (Jan 29, 2012)

Many of you are probably wondering why Arclight's Zero is so different from Blade's. You'll find the answer soon.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2012)

Its because he is god right? Or are you talking about chapter 98?


----------



## Koori (Jan 30, 2012)

No, the answer is in chapter 48. Arclight has the Eden Seed, Blade doesn't.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2012)

Well thats pretty obvious, I mean after that memory arc its pretty obvious the eden seed caused Positive Feedback.


----------



## Koori (Jan 30, 2012)

There's always a once in life for everything. Worry not, in 4 chapters you'll find out how Arclight acqired the Eden Seed.


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2012)

Chapters 98 and 45 are out:


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2012)

I really wish they would space out the older chapters inbetween the newer ones, it would make the monthly waits less painful. 

Anyways, great chapter, glad to see Uchida is back and has a stigmata, I can't wait to see the eden seed power of Set, also does this mean that Arclight can use the eden seed powers like the fifth wave and the upgraded Bermuda Athport? It makes since, but I had my doubts.

Also when did Cruz get stronger? I can't wait to find out what fragment he has or what otherwordly being has been aiding him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm glad that there was an actual purpose to Mio wanting to take that corpse last chapter. But I'm still wondering how the real Teruyama was revived using that corpse. 

And who's the _angel_ Mio's referring to?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 5, 2012)

> I'm glad that there was an actual purpose to Mio wanting to take that corpse last chapter. But I'm still wondering how the real Teruyama was revived using that corpse.



Well he wasn't completely dead, they said so in the last chapter. Edan seed healed the rest of his body.



> And who's the angel Mio's referring to?



Probably the same one that helped Cruz and Saten during Blades memory arc, still though I wonder why the hell he has been getting special treatment.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 10, 2012)

Needless is on a monthly schedule, right? I wish the chapters were a bit longer then. :-/ 
I watched the anime and read the chapters from 50 to 98 in a few days, it's a shame that I'll have to wait for so long from now on. >_>

btw, I'm a bit confused: Do Kafka, Seto and Teruyama have a Stigmata now too? And does Eve have one?

/btw: It was really obvious where the anime didn't follow the manga's story any more.^^ Why didn't they just end it with Arclight's explosion and make a Season 2 eventually?


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

Kirath said:


> btw, I'm a bit confused: Do Kafka, Seto and Teruyama have a Stigmata now too? And does Eve have one?



Surviving the Eden Seed doesn't always equal Stigmata. The virus upgrades someones fragment, but the mark is found only in those needless whose fragments contain most of the elements of the Second Christ. Teruyama isn't one of these 12, obviously. Kafka? Don't make me laugh XD

I wish someone translated the history where Arclight and Riru meet, because there we can find the best display of how the Eden Seed works on a needless.

For you guys:

Eden Seed + human = Either dies or evolves to needless.

Eden Seed + needless = Either dies (the probability is bigger this time) or the fragment gets an enhancement + chance the needless awakens the mark.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2012)

> Needless is on a monthly schedule, right? I wish the chapters were a bit longer then. :-/



Yeah, its killing us too. Translating the older chapters used to take the edge off the wait, but it seems pew pew is wanting to finish it up so they won't last.



> /btw: It was really obvious where the anime didn't follow the manga's story any more.^^ Why didn't they just end it with Arclight's explosion and make a Season 2 eventually?



Needless at the time was very unknown, matter in fact I don't think it had any translators till the anime came out. It was a good way to end the series that still hasn't ended. 



> Teruyama isn't one of these 12, obviously. Kafka? Don't make me laugh XD



Didn't clone Teruyama have a stigmata, or was that just the Edan seed taking over


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't clone Teruyama have a stigmata, or was that just the Edan seed taking over



Did you see any mark? Just the Eden Seed taking him over.

Stigmata grants the user the capability to do feats that, without it, would be imposible to perform. For example, only Arclight and Saten can shot the Fourth Wave, while Blade the most he can do is use the Heat Absorption ability.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2012)

> Did you see any mark? Just the Eden Seed taking him over.



Ok just like I thought. They did say Arclight unlocked 9/12 seals, meaning there are 9 other people with stigmata's. It wouldn't be terrible wrong to say Kafka is one of them, being one of Arclights right hand men. 



> Stigmata grants the user the capability to do feats that, without it, would be imposible to perform. For example, only Arclight and Saten can shot the Fourth Wave, while Blade the most he can do is use the Heat Absorption ability.



I thought that was more to do with mastering the fourth wave instead of having a stigmata, like Satan doing the 5th wave and Uten making himself invisible were stigmata powers.


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I thought that was more to do with mastering the fourth wave instead of having a stigmata, like Satan doing the 5th wave and Uten making himself invisible were stigmata powers.



This is true, but I'm more or less sure you still remember what Saten did while they were fighting Strom inside Blade's memories. Understanding Blade had the same specs as Arclight before losing Doppelganger, Saten made Blade learn the Fourth Wave. Whereas in the present, he told him that he would never unleash its full power because it's like a magic trick, and the Stigmata is the key.

As for the Fifth Wave, this is the same as Uten turning himself invisible, an unique ability and only exclusive to the original user unlocked by the strangely shaped mark.

If Arclight already has found 9 of 12, then I would bet my left testicle that Riru and Arca are two of these. Their fragments are on a whole different level.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2012)

> This is true, but I'm more or less sure you still remember what Saten did while they were fighting Strom inside Blade's memories. Understanding Blade had the same specs as Arclight before losing Doppelganger, Saten made Blade learn the Fourth Wave. Whereas in the present, he told him that he would never unleash its full power because it's like a magic trick, and the Stigmata is the key.




I guess, but Blade doesn't really need to launch the 4th wave since he can combine his heat absorption with his flame fragment so its a moot point.



> If Arclight already unlocked 9 of 12, then I would bet my left testicle that Riru and Arca are two of them. Their fragments are on a whole different level.



Yeah its pretty obvious they would be, but I can't imagine what their stigmata power is. Also by unlocking, does that mean he can use the others stigmatas powers, or are we in for that long awaited huge power up in Needless.


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

To sum it up, Stigmata awakens only in those needlesses whose fragments are said in terms of content close to the Second Christ, which means that feats such as turning yourself invisible or grabbing with your hand the Dark Matter, were achievements only the first needless to ever exist could do.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2012)

> To sum it up, Stigmata awakens only in those needlesses whose fragments are said in terms of content close to the Second Christ, which means that feats such as turning yourself invisible or grabbing with your hand the Dark Matter, were achievements only the first needless to ever exist could do.



I understand that, but I was asking for you opinion on it means when Arclight is unlocking the 12 seals. We will we see something like god mode father in FMA, or is he just gonna become the equivalent the second.


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I understand that, but I was asking for you opinion on it means when Arclight is unlocking the 12 seals. We will we see something like god mode father in FMA, or is he just gonna become the equivalent the second.



The 12 Stigmata holders come from the 12 disciples of Christ. Basically, if these 12 are gathered, there will be no one capable to challenge such unmeasurable power.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2012)

And the mistery of Blade's weakened Zero is solved.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 25, 2012)

One more and they'll have closed the gap, it seems.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah they will lengthen the gap in how long we have to wait till each new chapter.


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2012)

After reading chapter 99 raw I feel like an idiot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out any needless can be one of the 12 apostles.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

So any Needless that posses a stigmata? Any idea what happens when all 12 are gathered?


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> So any Needless that posses a stigmata? Any idea what happens when all 12 are gathered?



Need clarify. No, I mean that any needless, absolutely any, even if the fragment is low-level, can be one of the 12.

But if you wanna know so bad why I feel like an idiot after reading it, it's because...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Teruyama is the 10th holder. Yes, Teruyama awakened a Stigmata after receiving a dose of Eden Seed.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Teruyama while getting shit on and downplayed by stronger Needless at any given opportunity, he is considered around mid level. 

So what happens when Uchida does a Edan Seed Release?


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2012)

In spoiler tags, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He can do shit with his flame powers only Arclight would be capable of, (Setsuna remarks this), though he still's far from launching meteor-like Little Boys.

The fact he has the mark instead of that parasyte on his abdomen shows the difference between a fake and the real deal.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

Koori said:


> In spoiler tags, please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry about that

like what kind of things? I remember the fake using a new tech Fatman, but nothing really notable other then greater control over his fire?

Also the difference between the fake and the real deal doesn't make since Uten wasn't getting overtaken by his Edan Seed and he isn't the original Uten.


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is because the clone of Teruyama was defective. You can consider both Uten and Kafka the real ones since they have all their memories from before the time they were killed. Besides, Teruyama falsification most likely had an overdose of Eden Seed. If I remember well, bypassing the limits can lead to unexpected results or even worse, the death. 77 clones from the Adam Project blew to pieces because of this.

While he didn't launch FAT MAN, Teruyama indeed used VSL (Vulcan Shock Little Boy). It's to be noted how a volcanic eruption explodes upwards after Setsuna takes the blow. L. B. also grew bigger.

Though in this new chapter, the huge plot twist is found on the last pages.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

Just gonna have to wait for pew pew to finish up, hopefully they don't pull a double and release 99 + 49. Expecting something big from Chapter 100.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2012)

Is Cruz really a Needless now? I not sure about this angel's hand saving him from the Simeon building explosion and seemingly bestowing him an ability to shine a light and connect Blades old memories, but it would seem to me anyway, that he'll end up been the last of the 12 Eden seed needless that Arclight wants (I presume).


----------



## Koori (Mar 2, 2012)

Cruz isn't human anymore, that I think we all can agree. He survived Arclight's blast, a big fall, Hatfield's lasers bounced on instead of piercing his flesh, that monster of Mengroze pummeled him and yet he came out with no bone broken, Strom's deadly ice shards hit him in the back and only did a few scratches, etc.

But I don't think he's one of the 12, those are apostles, whereas Cruz is more like Christ.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2012)

Koori said:


> Cruz isn't human anymore, that I think we all can agree. He survived Arclight's blast, a big fall, Hatfield's lasers bounced on instead of piercing his flesh, that monster of Mengroze pummeled him and yet he came out with no bone broken, Strom's deadly ice shards hit him in the back and only did a few scratches, etc.
> 
> *But I don't think he's one of the 12, those are apostles, whereas Cruz is more like Christ.*



 Yeah was thinking that as well. It's possible we might get a flashback about his birth/childhood/sister. Did you get the thoery when the angel seemingly gave him something on his leg and him been the light who shone through that dark cloud.

I think it's possible he's going to end up stopping Arclight after Blade fails. 
It looks to me an Eden seed will will activate his dormant form by killing him initially (by crucifixation?), revive somehow and change his appearance (to his true form?) so he looks like Blade and Arclight without the choker. He's gonna troll some of his henchmen/women first tho. Mio-chan seems to believe in him in a Mary Magdalene sorta way.


----------



## Koori (Mar 3, 2012)

Read it, read it now and shit bricks.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really looking forward to chapter 100, hopefully we'll see Cruz's power (and stigmata^^)!


----------



## Koori (Mar 3, 2012)

It's in the brains, so...


----------



## Blade (Mar 3, 2012)

Uchida's power is really improved.

He overpowered Setsuna casually.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2012)

For once I feel sorry for Aruka, she seems alot like Revolver Ocelot this a bitchy sister. I wonder what the hell is going on, chapter 100 never seemed so far away.



> Uchida's power is really improved.
> 
> He overpowered Setsuna casually.



I love his logic behind it too. "I just gotta hit yah before you move"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2012)

Was Aruka talking about stigmata/fragment or another chip or something else?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

"so that is the safest place to hide it", meaning Cruz brain is hiding something. Why would it be considered safe if it was in the head of a little boy who has no combat prowess? Means something is special about Cruz, meaning he posses a stigmata or is just a simply Needless with immortality or maybe more.

Even if it is another chip, their is something about Cruz that makes it a safe place to hide.


----------



## Koori (Mar 4, 2012)

First, it's "Arca".

As for what's hidden inside Cruz's brains, have you forgotten? Mengroze, who once treated him, was a BRAIN SURGERY SPECIALIST!


----------



## Random Member (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2012)

Arclight stabbed Cruz in the head?! I'd like to see plot protection save him now.


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2012)

He stabbed him in the head, but if he had any intent to kill kim he would have done it the fast way.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you trying to say a stab to the head won't kill him? As far as we know he isn't a Needless or has a stigmata.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2012)

Koori said:


> He stabbed him in the head, but if he had any intent to kill kim he would have done it the fast way.



Lol are you kidding? Unless he's a needless, he's dead.

Something seemed to be flashing on Cruz's head as he did it. Maybe it could be stigmata or something significant like a hidden secret.


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2012)

Again, Arclight doesn't want him dead. And for your information, I don't think the spear has pierced the brains yet.

Also, after surviving through pretty much deadly situations that would have killed a normal human, Cruz is anything but this.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2012)

Koori said:


> Again, Arclight doesn't want him dead. And for your information, I don't think the spear has pierced the brains yet.
> 
> Also, after surviving through pretty much deadly situations that would have killed a normal human, Cruz is anything but this.



I don't know, it seemed his piercing him quite closely and if he needed something from his head, he could have easily got into Arc's memories an easier way and done the whole chopped head thing with Cruz instead seeing as he probably doesn't need him alive after that. 

As long as the author isn't trolling us by keeping Cruz alive in girl form for some cheap panty shots and lolicon, the evidence is pointing towards him been less and less human all the time.

His full moment to shine may only come when Blake is dead or severely incapicitated fora  while.


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2012)

Who is Drake? 

It should be noted, we don't even know what is Arclight pretending by doing this. It leaves a few possibilities.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2012)

Koori said:


> Who is Drake?
> 
> It should be noted, we don't even know what is Arclight pretending by doing this. It leaves a few possibilities.



Sorry meant Blake.

Well clearly there is something that is supposed to be hidden in Cruz's head which he's getting at.


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2012)

It's Blade.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

> Again, Arclight doesn't want him dead. And for your information, I don't think the spear has pierced the brains yet.



Arclight ordered his death, I am sure Arclight wouldn't think twice about the possibility that a spear to head would kill him.



> Also, after surviving through pretty much deadly situations that would have killed a normal human, Cruz is anything but this.



Yeah we have figured this out, we want to know how/why since plot can't save him this time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2012)

My brain isn't working tonight.


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

That will be when part 2 starts. The last two chapters from the Needless Zero volume take place 2 years after the current developments. They focus on two new characters that are likely to become nice additions to the main cast.


----------



## Yak (Mar 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> That will be when part 2 starts. The last two chapters from the Needless Zero volume take place 2 years after the current developments. They focus on two new characters that are likely to become nice additions to the main cast.



Hopefully. There's already a lot of characters whose abilities augment each other strongly, so this should make for some good future matchups.


----------



## Gene (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there a chapter 2 out for Zero? Seems to go from 1.5 to the third story.


----------



## Koori (Mar 19, 2012)

Special Ultra Jump cover that congratulates Needless for its 100th chapter


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 19, 2012)

Awww shit, today is the day it gets released isn't it? When can we expect spoilers/raws out?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't like double posting, but spoilers and raws can be found.

Read Ynot's spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Arclight repeats this is indeed the safest place to hide something.
The chip was split in two by the resistance to lessen the risk of
it being decoded. One part of the chip was hidden in Yamada's pendant
and the second part was hidden in.....that's right....Yamada's head.
He also says Yamada doesn't have to worry since the brain itself
doesn't feel pain.

Arclight is sorry he didn't use Blackout invoke earlier on Zakado.
The chip was implanted when Yamada visited Mengroze. Aruka did it as a
protection for Yamada.

Aruka's not dead and still has a bit of a fight in her. She attacks
Arclight, biting him. Of course that's not much of a problem and
Arclight burns her with Aghnishiwattas. He also says she is the
holder of a stigmata. But before she dies she says
"God's... left hand(Uten?) and.... God's right hand(Saten?)..."

Arclight is done with Yamada and tries to kill him using Aghnishiwattas.
At first it looks like Yamada is accepting this turn of events.
But then there's a power surge and Yamada breaks free of his
chains (Woooohooooo!!!) Arclight is surprised and notices there's
something with the color of Yamada's eyes and the fact Yamada
somehow managed to protect himself from the flames.

All of a sudden Blade and Eve burst into the room. Blade attacks
Arclight who avoids the attack, says he has the chip and disappears
while saying "We'll meet again".

Yamada is at first confused and thinks Blade must have done something
which saved him. Blade says that's not so and Eve mentions it was
exactly as Disk said. Yamada still doesn't get it and Blade
asks whether he really didn't realize already.... and says Yamada
did it using his own power!




holy shit, this seems like everything we wanted.


----------



## Koori (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like the cover wasn't misleading at all. Anyway, for those who are interested, I've just finished uploading the raw. Here it is:

Chapter 29 is out.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Yamada is a needless of some kind, Arclight had a priceless "oh shit" moment. I wonder what Chapter 101 will bring us, maybe it might tell us on how Saten ties into everything.


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamada ain't no damsel in distress anymore. Cool beans.


----------



## Koori (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter 70 pek

This is what you all have been waiting for. When did Arclight & Riru meet and how the Eden Seed works on someone who is already a needless.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only Arclight's Apple of Eden can do this.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

Question about Needless 0.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ashiki is the new Blade? Or has his own agenda?


----------



## Koori (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't answer that question, yet just from looking at him you can say he's Blade's replacement. Except he isn't a lolicon, and has a great sense of honor too.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

Ashiki is badass as well.

His fighting style/powers is interesting.


----------



## Koori (Mar 24, 2012)

Btw, Blade, have you checked chapter 100 raw? You're gonna shit bricks.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope yet, it is so awesome?


----------



## Koori (Mar 24, 2012)

The link is in the previous page. And yes, it's awesome, epically awesome


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2012)

Its probably the best chapter yet, at least in the top 5.


----------



## abgxkabuto (Mar 25, 2012)

the link for chapter 100 is deleted


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2012)

Cage of Eden 148

here you go


----------



## abgxkabuto (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very much.........


----------



## Random Member (Mar 25, 2012)

Next Needless Zero 2 Chapter is out.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2012)

Well that was fast, such a shame it couldn't have been released an hour and a half earlier so I could have downloaded at work, now I am stuck with a dial up connection.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 31, 2012)

About time


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Arclight is a lolicon, guess it runs in the genes


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2012)

I read chapter 100.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We all knew pretty much that Cruz wasn't a total useless character and he had broken powers.

Blade would lose if he had fought Arclight again at this point.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 1, 2012)

cruz looked badass in those panties.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2012)

It looks like Pew Pew is done, hopefully someone picks it up soon.


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sad that Arca's gone and I'm sad Cruz's fragment isn't actually reasoned deduction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a feeling they wouldn't out right provide us with Cruz's needless ability. Looks like we'll be getting a steady flow of clues. 

I did love the Yamada shield Adam employed this week.


----------



## Blue (Apr 24, 2012)

I liked all the Yamada fanservice 

I don't even like traps, but like Blade said

If it's cute, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2012)

We all know Blade loves them all as long as they're cute and wearing knee socks. It's Disk and her voyeuristic tendencies towards any and all things Cruz related that caught me off guard this week. In a purely sexual manner


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 25, 2012)

Blue said:


> I'm sad that Arca's gone and I'm sad Cruz's fragment isn't actually reasoned deduction.



His sister had a good idea what the fragment was probably, but now she's dead so we don't know.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2012)

No one stays dead in Needless, as you can see, we now have an army of Arca's. I honestly hope one of the survives and her and Cruz go travel around in the Blackspot.

I think its some sort of Vector control Cruz has, it fits perfectly in the series as powers are concerned, compared to a timespace fragment which is the other popular theory. If it is Vector control, I know Accelerators next opponent in the OBD is.

Also does Cruz have a harem now and Blade doesn't? Kushinashi, Mio, Disk?


----------



## Blue (Apr 25, 2012)

Creepy little clone girls are a pretty poor excuse for Arca and her badass metal shoulder loincloth armor.

And I'd recommend against the Accelerator thread, he gets wanked pretty hard. 

The kid almost killed himself blowing up a shipping container full of flour and people say he's invincible.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2012)

> Creepy little clone girls are a pretty poor excuse for Arca and her badass metal shoulder loincloth armor.



I found them adorable



> And I'd recommend against the Accelerator thread, he gets wanked pretty hard.



Oh trust me I know, I was on /a/ and /v/ when those Flash and Accelerator threads were around.



> The kid almost killed himself blowing up a shipping container full of flour and people say he's invincible.



That counts as CIS, still doesn't change the fact its still a strong power, just not invincible.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue said:


> Creepy little clone girls are a pretty poor excuse for Arca and her badass metal shoulder loincloth armor.
> 
> And I'd recommend against the Accelerator thread, he gets wanked pretty hard.
> 
> The kid almost killed himself blowing up a shipping container full of flour and people say he's invincible.





......Have you read the toaru novels? Because he's a lot more powerful in them than in the anime/manga. For instance, tanking Gabriel's attacks like sweep in base form.

Also, if Cruz has a vector power, than it'll be the third power Ive seen like that in manga/anime/novels.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2012)

The bits and pieces that were translated like 2 years ago or whenever Railgun was airing. Festival arc, invasion arc... uh, WWIII I think it was?

Not that Cruz is likely to take him anytime soon, but anyone who could remove the oxygen from the air quickly would put him down. Also anyone who can tank his attacks is pretty much guaranteed to have better stamina than him and can wear him out, even if that means waiting for him to weaken from thirst.

Which granted isn't a huge number of people. This is prenerf Accelerator.

Afterwards - without awakening - whether he can beat anyone at all is a crapshoot, and outlasting him becomes possible even for people who can't easily tank him.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Blue said:


> The bits and pieces that were translated like 2 years ago or whenever Railgun was airing. Festival arc, invasion arc... uh, WWIII I think it was?



2 years ago almost none of WWIII was translated other than misc bits and pieces. Festival arc had no feats for him, and during the Invasion arc he was mostly gimped.



> Not that Cruz is likely to take him anytime soon, but anyone who could remove the oxygen from the air quickly would put him down. Also anyone who can tank his attacks is pretty much guaranteed to have better stamina than him and can wear him out, even if that means waiting for him to weaken from thirst.




Considering he can control the air as of volume 8(13?) he could easily bring the air back to him. 

Then again, a really high level air manipulator who can control air better than him may be able to push the air far enough away from him to keep him from breathing.




> Which granted isn't a huge number of people. This is prenerf Accelerator.
> 
> Afterwards - without awakening - whether he can beat anyone at all is a crapshoot, and outlasting him becomes possible even for people who can't easily tank him.



Post-nerf accelerator is far stronger than pre-nerf. He seems to have fixed the battery problem in WWIII as well. I believe he couldn't charge his battery so he rigged it so that it self charges or something from what I remember......I could be remembering wrong, but even before that he had an hour time limit or something.

--------------------

Anyways, as for the topic, I don't believe he has some sort of time distortion or dialation field, since he seems to be bending attacks away rather than slowing them down or sending them back in the exact same direction with some sort of time reversal. It probably is some sort of reflection power.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 27, 2012)

> Also, if Cruz has a vector power, than it'll be the third power Ive seen like that in manga/anime/novels.



Still doesn't change the fact it fits nicely into the powers Needless have and it could account for everything he has done that doesn't involve average Needless durability.




> Anyways, as for the topic, I don't believe he has some sort of time distortion or dialation field, since he seems to be bending attacks away rather than slowing them down or sending them back in the exact same direction with some sort of time reversal. It probably is some sort of reflection power.



Its not a reflection power, remember he completely stopped Arca from moving. Granted she wasn't gonna kill him, but she didn't stop of her own free will. Also if we look at the scar on Mengroze hand, its a circular arrow, most likely from a stigmata, who the likely culprit is Cruz.


----------



## Juri (May 26, 2012)

lol. not a bad fragment. now to look through old chapters and see if he's actually using his hand.


----------



## Koori (May 26, 2012)

"The right hand and the left hand of God"

Now I understand what Arca meant with these words.


----------



## Gene (May 26, 2012)

Great chapter. Loved the Yamada Execution on the last page. That was really cool/funny of Blade.


----------



## Xiammes (May 26, 2012)

Well when Arclight hit Cruz stomach with agnischwattas, Cruz arms were pinned down. Otherwise it does make sense.


----------



## Idol (Jun 19, 2012)

*Needless #103 Raw: *


----------



## Koori (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy balls!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't that the giant cocoon from the earlier chapters?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2012)

Chapter was really useful with all the information, but it didn't live up to the previous chapters. Ynots quick translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Okay I looked up a couple of kanji I didn't recognize(lol quite a sizeable amount) and here's a short summary of what's being said...As always keep in mind I can't guarantee I've got it all right.... Anyway here goes.

A couple of scientist are glad the lift still works for another ten minutes so they'll have the opportunity to get out since they were ordered to. The lift explodes on impact taking out the scientists since Disk apparently cut the wires.

While walking through the underground they say the place looks old which they think is strange. Fleshy globs/tentacles start to spawn from the floor etc. They see what what looks to be a way out and they end up in a gigantic room which is overflown with fleshy globs. And who's there to greet them? Riru!

It doesn't take blade long to attack, but is thrown back by Riru's psychokinesis. After blade recovers from the shock....the shock he gets when Riru acknowledges there are no killergirls here....he attacks again using aghnishwattas.

Unfortunately Blades attack doesn't work. Apparently Riru's power is so great she can even manipulate the oscillation of molecules with her power(now that's impressive).....and also the movement of a heart(which Eve notices in an unpleasant way).

Riru mentions that Arclight is busy and Blade asks whether he's checking the names on the list(of the chip). Riru says the chips contains far more than a simple name roster. She says the original founder of the resistance was someone who knew the second christ, a woman named Mizuha.

After the incident in which a big explosion occurred (arclight fuzed with the 2nd christ) she was looking for the remains, but couldn't find any. She did however discover a black box. containing the research results of the adam project, the dna arrangement of the second christ. The chip she stole can be said to contain "the blueprint of god".

Riru uses her powers and the age old classic of tentacle attack starts.
Disk mentions that the power and amount of control of Riru has is incredible and that Seto and Solva's powers couldn't control this amount at the same time. (Lol, well at least these two get mentioned even though we don't get to see them)

Riru's says she's using the interior of the plant as her weapon. and drives her heel through Blades hand treating him like an insect.


----------



## Forcer (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol tentacle rape, it was really the only thing missing xD

Riru sure is impressive


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2012)

Forcer said:


> Lol tentacle rape, it was really the only thing missing xD
> 
> Riru sure is impressive


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2012)

Look at disc closely, its obvious tentacle rape

it took them long enough, felt like it was never gonna come


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2012)

Lets not forget dat S&M.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe I nearly forgot about Riru. It's been awhile xDD


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 3, 2012)

to be fair, she doesn't get much screen time, this chapter had more of her then all the previous chapters combined.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2012)

Just thought I let you guys know we aren't getting a new chapter this much, Imai decided to confirm if you can catch a cold in the rain, he is now terminally ill


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 1, 2012)

about time, waited 2 months for this.

Good chapter in my opinion, got some back story and Riru got to flaunt her power around, proving it is the single most powerful fragment.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 1, 2012)

Hardly remember a thing about what's been mentioned of the Eve project but I'm guessing we may learn a little bit more about Kasumi should we get even more background on Riru's origins. Maybe she was about to reveal Gido and Kasumi as her creators before Disk interrupted?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 1, 2012)

She likely caused the accident that killed Kasumi imo, her body dumped into the Black Spot like Arclight.


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2012)

If you look back at the earlier chapters you'll notice Riru always had that collar put on.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 1, 2012)

She also mentions in the Needless 0 chapter, she said that she was created to serve god too. Not as big of a slap in the face as Cruz being a Needless, but it is still something that should have been theorized by at least one person.


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2012)

She also called Eve "failed rib".


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2012)

Yayyy! Always love it when new Needless scans arrive.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 7, 2012)

Its about time, waited far to long for this


----------



## Koori (Oct 7, 2012)

Arc about to reach climax. Part 2, here we go!


----------



## Forcer (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn, every time a chapter of Needless comes out i have to re read like the 5 previous chapters or i don't remember whats going on

anyway, it seems business is about to pick up!!


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 7, 2012)

Koori said:


> Arc about to reach climax. Part 2, here we go!



Part 1 is likely going to end on its next anniversary, we don't have much left to cover. Blade loses the fight, shit goes down, re release of Needless 1.5 and part 2 here we come.


----------



## Rax (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck yes


----------



## Juri (Nov 6, 2012)

lol @ Mio and Kuchinashi


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me that it still hasn't been translated.


----------



## Forcer (Nov 16, 2012)

It is out
Link removed


----------



## Koori (Nov 16, 2012)

For those who don't get the last two pages: "Kami" can either mean God or Paper among other significances.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 16, 2012)

Epic sauce as always.


----------



## rajin (Dec 19, 2012)

*Needless 108 RAW : 1  double page joined
here  *


----------



## Juri (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh goodie.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah fuck this chapter ;_;


----------



## Juri (Jan 30, 2013)

this

lol um what...


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2013)

Revelations, wrapped in a conspiracy, pasted together by betrayal.


----------



## King of heaven (Jan 31, 2013)

WTF did I just read ?!

I knew something like that would happen but The end.... WTF 0_0


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2013)

raws have been out for 2 weeks, translator is missing.

Also


----------



## Forcer (Mar 11, 2013)

She was eaten o.o


----------



## Weather (Mar 11, 2013)

A bunch of mind controlled cannibal lolis...

Now this is a first...

I almost feel bad for clone Arclight and Riru, almost.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> raws have been out for 2 weeks, translator is missing.
> 
> Also



If Saten has always had those two symbols I can't believe nobody noticed that before! Or maybe they did and simply overlooked it.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 12, 2013)

> If Saten has always had those two symbols I can't believe nobody noticed that before! Or maybe they did and simply overlooked it.



He has had them since chapter 1, I don't think anyone noticed them, but if they had they could have figured out he was Adam Arclight much earlier.

Saten tells Eve he loves her, using multiple differant powers(thought this could be explained with him only using the 4th wave), looked shocked/angry when Cruz said he figured Satans power but was relieved when Cruz only described the 4th wave, after Saten kicked Blades ass Ishihyama said "you have a long way till you are on 078's level".

So yeah its been hinted, but no one picked up on it, Imai is cleaver bastered. Even Gido was somewhat hinted.


----------



## King of heaven (Mar 19, 2013)

The raw is incomplete and not in the right order , why did they upload it in such poor state ?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2013)

So Clone Arclight was the only good guy in the series.

Clone Arclight - Since Humanity is fucked either way, he made the tough choice to activate eden seed bombs to allows those who can turn into Needless and fight back against the Angels, he planed on closing the gate once he had enough power.

Adam Z - Clearly mad and is sacrificing the world for his love interest.

Adam Arclight/Satan - Power Hungry, wants to leave the gate open so he can travel and gain even more power.

Adam Blade - Same goal as ArcSatan.


----------



## King of heaven (Apr 18, 2013)

That's the most brutal twist I saw in ages !!!

Blade is pretty much unstoppable now.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2013)

This chapter was pretty fucking brutal, Blade was terrifying.


----------



## Morglay (May 13, 2013)

Blade, schooling them bitches... Someone had to show them how it's done.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 13, 2013)

An extremely brutal Chapter...


----------



## Xiammes (May 16, 2013)

Damn this was early, and now the ending finally starts to come together.


----------



## Juri (May 16, 2013)

OMG what did blade do to Yamada...


----------



## Xiammes (May 16, 2013)

He turned Cruz into legit girl squad member

trickery


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

Adam Blade, Seinen's answer to the Hurt Locker.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2013)

Needless ends in chapter 114, who knows when part 2 will be published.


----------



## Markness (May 29, 2013)

I picked this series up a while ago and I'm enjoying it so far (Up to Vol. 6). The battles are pretty creative and the sympathy pain factor is quite high. When Blade nonchalantly kicked Eve in the face early on, I'm still thinking "Oww!" and the way they dispatched that Kurumi girl was brutal. 

Adam Blade's personality also reminds me of Dark Schneider's except for his love of lolis rather than the buxom women DS goes for but they both have over the top powers and can take ridiculous damage. The pacing is pretty high octane without an end in sight so far. Does it remain this way? Also, is Needless 0 worth looking into or should I just stick with this one?


----------



## Xiammes (May 29, 2013)

Esomark said:


> I picked this series up a while ago and I'm enjoying it so far (Up to Vol. 6). The battles are pretty creative and the sympathy pain factor is quite high. When Blade nonchalantly kicked Eve in the face early on, I'm still thinking "Oww!" and the way they dispatched that Kurumi girl was brutal.
> 
> Adam Blade's personality also reminds me of Dark Schneider's except for his love of lolis rather than the buxom women DS goes for but they both have over the top powers and can take ridiculous damage. The pacing is pretty high octane without an end in sight so far. Does it remain this way? Also, is Needless 0 worth looking into or should I just stick with this one?



Needless can be pretty gory at times, but it balances it well and can be pretty surprising at times.

Needless part 1 is ending next month, we don't know when or if part 2 will be published. Needless 0 is a bunch of oneshots and side stories of Needless, they aren't needed but they are canon and are very important to the story.

Also Needless gets more insane from the point you are at, its like a nonstop rollarcoaster ride.


----------



## The Max (May 29, 2013)

^ that wish


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

I think we all would have went with that wish xDD


----------



## Markness (May 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Needless can be pretty gory at times, but it balances it well and can be pretty surprising at times.
> 
> Needless part 1 is ending next month, we don't know when or if part 2 will be published. Needless 0 is a bunch of oneshots and side stories of Needless, they aren't needed but they are canon and are very important to the story.
> 
> Also Needless gets more insane from the point you are at, its like a nonstop rollarcoaster ride.



Thanks for answering. The more I read it, the more accustomed I feel to the chaos. It's like listening to a Converge album. They are fast and brutal but their songs are crafted well so you get used to it. 

I'm kind of surprised the manga hasn't been officially licensed in English, especially since the anime was brought over. I'd buy it now that I've read a good chunk of it now.


----------



## Xiammes (May 30, 2013)

> I'm kind of surprised the manga hasn't been officially licensed in English, especially since the anime was brought over. I'd buy it now that I've read a good chunk of it now.



Probably because of the crazy. Without a large following or being child friendly, you won't get much sales.


----------



## Markness (May 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Probably because of the crazy. Without a large following or being child friendly, you won't get much sales.



Yeah, it's odd how super violent movies and video games get eaten up by the public but chaotic manga tends to get pushed to the wayside unless it's Berserk or Hellsing. The loli factor in Needless would definitely make any soccer mom freak out and get a brain hemmorhage though I have encountered soccer dads in my line of work as well.


----------



## rajin (Jun 18, 2013)

*Needless 114 Final *series end

*Don't get your hopes up.  *​


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 19, 2013)

What is with the lolis?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2013)

At the end? Blade made it a fashion statement to be Naked with socks and Naked with Gloves.

Translation is here.
Ch.83


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Needless is up for MotM! Be sure to vote for it!


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't wait for Needless 2, I have been following Needless for so long its going to be weird not looking forward to the 19th of the month.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

Was a fun final chapter.

And I don't think there will be a Needless 2. His next series will probably be a brand new series.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 3, 2013)

Doubtful, we already have Needless 1.5 and Needless is his flagship series. We have to wait and see.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Doubtful, we already have Needless 1.5 and Needless is his flagship series. We have to wait and see.



Lol okay bub. 
Where is the sequel for Ruroni Kenshin? Where is the sequel to Dragon Ball? Where is the sequel to Yu Yu Hakusho? Where is the sequel to Eyeshield 21? Where is the sequel to Hoshi no Samidare? Where is the sequel to Fullmetal Alchemist? Where is the sequel to Major? And so on, so on. 
Most mangakas don't just stick with one series for life. They write different series. Most artists don't only want to be known for one thing in their career.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Lol okay bub.
> Where is the sequel for Ruroni Kenshin? Where is the sequel to Dragon Ball? Where is the sequel to Yu Yu Hakusho? Where is the sequel to Eyeshield 21? Where is the sequel to Hoshi no Samidare? Where is the sequel to Fullmetal Alchemist? Where is the sequel to Major? And so on, so on.
> Most mangakas don't just stick with one series for life. They write different series. Most artists don't only want to be known for one thing in their career.



>Comparing a series Imai Kami has been writing and planning since he was in highschool to series with conclusive ends.

Yeah shut up, we already have a timeline, a inbetween chapter, and origin stories for future characters, we even have a sequel to part 2 called the Black Spot. There is no way in hell that he isn't doing a part 2 in the future.

Also have you seen any other of Imai's series? They all suffer from sameface badly.

These are all different series Imai does.

Ch.247-249
Ch.247-249
Ch.247-249
Ch.247-249


----------



## Morglay (Jul 3, 2013)

Pmsl. Cannot wait for part 2.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 3, 2013)

at was fun

 RIP in piece Needless


----------



## Markness (Jul 3, 2013)

Read the final chapter. Definitely an atypical but fun ending. Blade and Eve fuse and Cruz remains a girl!  The naked girl fashion was also a trip. Do they do that all year long?  Some could mistake this for a hentai at certain points. Oh, and what happened to Setsuna and Kuchinashi? I hope we haven't seen the last of them since we didn't see what happened to them after they were held off before the gate shut. All in all, I'm glad I read this manga. It was a fun ride and I hope there will be a sequel. I know it's probably remote but I hope it gets licensed some day.


----------

